# She is finally here!



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

After months and months of waiting, my daughter finally arrived Tuesday morning. Olivia was born at 6:24am weighing 8lb 3o and measuring 19 1/2inch long. Everything went just great and she is as healthy as can be.
We brought her home today and I am just so happy and excited. What a truly great experience!!! 
As soon as I get a chance I am going to sacrifice a Padron 80th Anniv Maduro in her honor!


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Let me be the first to say congrats!!!


----------



## rugbynut (Sep 2, 2008)

Congrats!!


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Wow, she is beautiful. Congrats to you and your wife!!


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Congrats brother!! That father daughter relationship is very special... I wouldn't trade it for the world.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Congrats-
I'll smoke one for her also


----------



## Fishhound (Mar 14, 2007)

Congrats! Enjoy every minute they grow up quick


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Congrats.


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

Congratz!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

She is beautiful!!! My Daughter is 14 years old, it seems just like yesterday that I was bringing home from the hospital...Congradulations!


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

it's a baby! 

Congrats brother.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Wow, she is beautiful! What a breath of fresh air my brother - congratulations to you Travis and your wife. A more amazing event there is not!! Olivia is one of my favorite names in the world (one of my dear nieces is named Olivia  ). Just beautiful.

Cheers to you!! :biggrin:

CD


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Congrats!!! My next smoke is in her honor!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

congrats brother i wish you all the best wich finger of hers does she have you wrapped around allready?


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

God Bless her and make her safe. Love em now, love em later, love em forever. Make her your light. Congratulations Bro.


----------



## TOJE (Jan 1, 2000)

Congrats!! What a doll!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

She's adorable!!! Absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

jitzy said:


> congrats brother i wish you all the best wich finger of hers does she have you wrapped around allready?


All 10 Fingers plus All 10 Toes


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

She is beautiful... Congrats to you and your wife. They grow up very fast, I can attest to it. I will smoke one for her tonight as well. Awesome...


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

congrats on a beautiful baby girl


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Congtats Travis and wife (sorry I don't know her name).....I wish you guys all the best.

Mike


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Congrats brother she is perfect!!!


----------



## suckapuff (Mar 30, 2008)

Congratulations. Cherish every moment.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Awesome awesome awesome brother!!! Congrats! Your life just changed 10 fold for the better my friend! Your wife did a great job!!

Now when you wife is getting a 30 min power nap out a beer in one hand, a cigar in the other and get a picture


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

WOW that is so awesome. Being as we just found out we have a little one on the way those pictures have a whole new meaning to me. Congratualtions brother and i too will sacrafice a Padron 80th or 40th or something good in honor of you, your wife, and Olivia.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Congrats that is so great. Enjoy and spoil her while you can. They grow up so fast.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Congrats! Yay Babies!


----------



## Diana (Feb 13, 2007)

AWWW, I am loving these pictures, I am so happy for you and your wife. Olivia is a doll, daddy's doll.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Congrats brother.


----------



## Sin-cl (Feb 9, 2008)

Congrats man, shes a beauty!


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Wow, Congrats! she look perfect!


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

That's one cute healthy Baby. What was the apgar score? 9 is my guess. (They never give 10s) Congradulations Papa.:biggrin:


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Congrats!!


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

Congrats to you and the wife


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Travis first congrats to You & the Misses for your new bundle of joy my friend. How cool is this to have a baby girl that daddy can call his Little Girl--Just Awesome....Remember dad they do grow up--spoil her very little---


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

beatiful man !!!! i was wondering where you have been !!!! you disapeared on us, i was like maybe he finally had that baby !!!
Shes awesome man, good to see smart people are still making babies and its not just these morons i see all the time haha !!!
Im excited for you bro  my daughter will be 2 here reeeeal soon !!! smoke that Padron up!


----------



## cdowden3691 (Nov 13, 2007)

Congrat's to both of you. She is adorable!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Congrats to you and the wife brother!! She's adorable!! Next smoke is in honor of her!!


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Congrats and welcome to the "no sleep for 6-12 months" club!


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Congrats Brother!!! Now did you say her name was Oliva or Olivia?


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

Congratulations brother! She's beautiful! Life will never be the same again.


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

I guess your wife bombed you good. nice hit! :lol: She is beautiful, congrats again!!


----------



## Slinky (Sep 10, 2008)

Congrats! She's beautiful!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

congrats...very cute


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Great news, Travis. She's absolutely adorable. 

Spoil her! Love her! And do everything you can for her mother - you'll be glad you did!


----------



## LittleG (Aug 24, 2008)

Very Happy for you guys, I will smoke one this afternoon and drink a special for you guys tonight. Hope you are getting sleep. Remember sleep when she sleeps.


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

Congrats!!!! You better start stocking up on the firearms and ammo now. Dating comes faster than you think.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

SVB said:


> Congrats and welcome to the "no sleep for 6-12 months" club!


Man I remember that... Twice!!


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

pv1191 said:


> Congrats!!!! You better start stocking up on the firearms and ammo now. Dating comes faster than you think.


You have to leave the house in order to date.


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Man oh Man...congratulations bubba...she is beautiful...take a buttload of videos...shell love it as she gets older and enjoy everyminute...theyll go by fast. 

Congrats man...


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

congrats, cute kid


----------



## smh0768 (Feb 5, 2008)

just saw this. humongous congrats, travis!


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Congratulations... as you are now aware... there is no other feeling in the world like holding your little girl!


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

William Wyko said:


> That's one cute healthy Baby. What was the apgar score? 9 is my guess. (They never give 10s) Congradulations Papa.:biggrin:


Thanks for reminding me about this, I forgot to ask before we came home from the hospital. I checked today and it was 8-9-9. The 8 comes from bruising on the face because she came out rather fast. Other than that, almost perfect!!!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

shes a cutie!!!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Very cool and bet you can't wait to spoil her. Congrats from one daddy to another. Fathers Day just got better!


----------

